# 2014 free agents



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9947573/nba-free-agents-2014-2015


You be the GM, Go shopping.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm not really crazy about any of the free agents out there this summer. Greg Monroe and Gordon Hayward are both nice players, but you'd have to overpay for their teams to let them go. Lance Stephenson doesn't fit well with Rondo. Pau Gasol isn't on the right time-frame unless Boston somehow turned back into a contender overnight. Kyle Lowry makes no sense, and Evan Turner/Spencer Hawes don't do anything for me. 

If Boston's going to make any sort of significant improvement this summer, I suspect it's going to have to be through the draft and trades.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I'm not really crazy about any of the free agents out there this summer. Greg Monroe and Gordon Hayward are both nice players, but you'd have to overpay for their teams to let them go. Lance Stephenson doesn't fit well with Rondo. Pau Gasol isn't on the right time-frame unless Boston somehow turned back into a contender overnight. Kyle Lowry makes no sense, and Evan Turner/Spencer Hawes don't do anything for me.
> 
> If Boston's going to make any sort of significant improvement this summer, I suspect it's going to have to be through the draft and trades.



I agree.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Evan Turner would be a nice upgrade over Bradley but 6m/season is top dollar I would give him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> Evan Turner would be a nice upgrade over Bradley but 6m/season is top dollar I would give him.


Honestly? I'm not sure he would be. Bradley is at least sometimes-useful as a spot-up shooter playing off the ball, and defends point guards very, very well. Turner isn't great on D and struggles shooting. I'm tempted to say what you really want is Evan Turner carrying your bench scoring load for stretches, since he needs the ball in his hands, but I'm afraid of a bunch of Indy fans jumping down my throat over his recent play.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Celtics should have their eyes on midrange free agents that still have a little youth and some room to grow. These are usually guys that other franchises have given up on. Guys like DeJuan Blair, Jan Vesely, Jonas Jerebko, MarShon Brooks, Jordan Hill, Wesley Johnson, Al-Farouq Aminu, and Eric Maynor will all be unrestricted free agents that fit that description. At this stage of a rebuilding process, these types of players could be just the diamonds in the rough that turn around a team. Look at some of the guys that are currently contributing to playoff contending teams - Chris Douglas-Roberts, Gerald Green, and D.J. Augustin were all left for dead this time last year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Look at some of the guys that are currently contributing to playoff contending teams - Chris Douglas-Roberts, Gerald Green, and D.J. Augustin were all left for dead this time last year.


The thing that's really struck me about CDR is how improved his outside shot is. He's become something of a knock-down 3-point shooter, instead of simply an isolation scorer who isn't actually good enough to run isolations for (which is how I remember him when he first came into the league and is also the exact description of Marshon Brooks right now).


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

After bouncing around to several teams including us, it looks like Green found a home in Phoenix.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> After bouncing around to several teams including us, it looks like Green found a home in Phoenix.


Yea. Also, unless I'm mistaken, I believe he has one more year on his contract with Phoenix.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yea. Also, unless I'm mistaken, I believe he has one more year on his contract with Phoenix.


You are not mistaken.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> You are not mistaken.


 And what did we get for him again? Oh yeah that's right....a ding dong & a pepsi.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> And what did we get for him again?


Kevin Garnett?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Kevin Garnett?



You're right, there were so many pieces thrown at Minnesota (I think 6 players) that I forgot he was one of them. Its just hard to believe that this guy has played for what, 6-7 different teams already in his short career. And was out of the league for several years.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> And what did we get for him again? Oh yeah that's right....a ding dong & a pepsi.


One of the greatest defensive teams in NBA history and a title? I'll take it.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> One of the greatest defensive teams in NBA history and a title? I'll take it.


 Oh hell, so do I. I just forgot he was one of the pieces.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So......it's not exactly "free agency", but this question's going to come up eventually in the lead-up to the draft: Who says no to Josh Smith for Jeff Green and Detroit's pick of Brandon Bass or Keith Bogans' non-guaranteed contract?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> So......it's not exactly "free agency", but this question's going to come up eventually in the lead-up to the draft: Who says no to Josh Smith for Jeff Green and Detroit's pick of Brandon Bass or Keith Bogans' non-guaranteed contract?


Probably the Pistons say no, but they shouldn't. I think it's a great move for both teams. If the Celtics add Julius Randle or Jabari Parker to a team that already has Josh Smith, they're set at the 3 and 4 positions for their rebuild.


----------

